# YS 8/28 Parts Needed. Help Please!



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Need a few parts to get the machine running properly. 
Trying to find a parts book.
Need the cable from the handle for the drive track. 
The unit that the drive cable attaches itself to. 
The belt that runs the augers. The belt on it may even be the wrong size or it is stretched. Will any belt do, and what size will work. Anyone have the dimensions so I can get a replacement?

Finally had a snow storm that challenged the machine. The snow won. The snow was heavy and a tad wet. Machine plugging up and the cable broke off for the drive. The "tab' that holds the cable bent and the cable was bailer twined where it broke before. 

The inner impeller kept stopping and the belt was slipping like a son of a gun even after being properly tensioned. 

It got stuck in reverse as the unit that the friction disk moves on was gummed up. Cleaned the old gummed up grease and it shifted much better. Discovered a squirrels nest in the machine. The friction plate looked dead mint, new out of the box. no sign of wear what so ever. 

The motor ran strong. Was getting frustrated with things going wrong, as the guy who sold it to me said it was serviced. My hands got useless they were so cold. Thawed out my hands with water and it was painful as they thawed out. Once thawed went right back at it. Aside from my cold hands really enjoyed working on it. 

A piece of gravel got caught between the auger and housing and the slipping belt saved the shear pin from snapping. 

If I can get it fixed the machine will be the bomb with an impeller kit. Like it a lot better than my old 10/28 Track Craftsman, though the craftsman could throw slush due to the impeller kit. 

Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can find some parts and diagrams here:

All Years Yamaha Power Equipment Parts


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you! Making my life easier brother!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Genuine Yamaha belts are expensive.
You may want to try and match a genuine Honda belt instead as if it works it'll likely be 1/2-1/3 of the cost of a Yamaha belt.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Update: Installed a new belt today and took the machine for a test. Blower 1, Snow 0. The blower won today. Blasted through a tough hard packed snowbank. The snowbank did not have a chance. I did break a shear pin but that's the price to pay for victory. With an impeller kit the machine would be greater than what it is now. 

Special thanks to YSHfan who in time of need jumps into the fray and makes things happen. 

Had a big smile as the machine ripped into a large gravel filled cold frozen snowbank. It was dark and the sparks flying out of the chute was a thing of beauty. The shear pin broke but I was finished. 

Changing the belt was not fun. All I need is a few more parts and the snowblower will be mechanically sound. Ordering the rest of the parts tomorrow. 

Yesterday the engine has a bit of serging going on at high RPM. I refilled the tank with high test, and the machine worked really good. No issues and it appeared the RPM increased a bit. The machine is probably a 1990-92. Roughly 25 to 28 years old. That old fella can really throw some serious snow. An old 8 hp, no electric start, no primer bulb vintage snowblower kicking butt and taking names.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Glad to know that the YS828 is up and running.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YS828 snowblowers have a great reputation along Yamaha snowblower owners....


----------

